# Hibernate or Sleep? (computer)



## kburra (May 12, 2022)

Do you Shutdown, Hibernate or Sleep? Your PC.
Hibernate mode is very similar to sleep, but instead of saving your open documents and running applications to your RAM, it saves them to your hard disk. This allows your computer to turn off entirely, which means once your computer is in Hibernate mode, it uses zero power. Once the computer is powered back on, it will resume everything where you left off. It just takes a bit longer to resume than sleep mode does (though with an SSD, the difference isn’t as noticeable as it is with traditional hard drives).

Use this mode if you won’t be using your laptop/computer for an extended period of time, and you don’t want to close your documents.


----------



## hollydolly (May 12, 2022)

I put my computer into sleep mode .. and once a week I close it down completely and restart


----------



## Alligatorob (May 12, 2022)

kburra said:


> Shutdown


It seems to work best with daily shutdowns.  For some reason after several awakenings my Outlook stops working.  Shutting down solves this.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 12, 2022)

I do what I want to do on my computer and then shut if off until tomorrow.  Luck me, I don't keep looking for emails, Tick Tack or whatever you call it or Facebook to see the latest food your cousin bought at superstore.  I'm not addicted nor do I own a smartphone and keep looking at it all day.

Right now I am staying at a resort for 3 days.  Took a long 1 hour walk this morning along the lake shore, had breakfast in the restaurant and then went to the swimming pool, sat in the hot tub and then sweated the bullets in the sauna.  I enjoy living my life away from the media to a certain extend.  This afternoon I am headed to the local library to read up on Alaska.  I'm living my life to the fullest because I think I am smart enough to know that I "ain't" gonna be around forever.  I know because I have outlived 2 wives!


----------



## dobielvr (May 12, 2022)

I shut it down.
I'm usually done at the end of evening.

Once in awhile if I can't sleep, I'll turn it back on for a short time...then shut down.


----------



## Purwell (May 12, 2022)

Always shut it down, sometimes even unplug it.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> It seems to work best with daily shutdowns.  For some reason after several awakenings my Outlook stops working.  Shutting down solves this.


If that's a recent problem, you should check to see if Outlook needs an update.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2022)

My PC doesn't have hibernation mode, so I just put it to sleep at the end of the day. I only shut it down if it stops responding, which is pretty rare.


----------



## JustBonee (May 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I put my computer into sleep mode .. and once a week I close it down completely and restart



That's what I do with mine.


----------



## Devi (May 12, 2022)

I just turn the monitor off. Once I week, I reboot — shut it down, then turn it on again.


----------



## oldpop (May 12, 2022)

Mine goes to sleep on it's own about a half hour after I do.


----------



## Bellbird (May 12, 2022)

I put mine on hibernate when not using it for a few hours, and shut it down completely at night. Leaving your computer on leaves it open to virus'  and hacking. I was also advised that it shouldn't be left on all night, leaving it on is like leaving your car running all night, it will wear out sooner than it should.


----------



## kburra (May 12, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> My PC doesn't have hibernation mode, so I just put it to sleep at the end of the day. I only shut it down if it stops responding, which is pretty rare.


If it is Windows it does have you just have to go to the control panel (Power options) Advanced and tick the box (Hibernate) if not sure how to Google "How to turn on Hibernate" Windows.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2022)

kburra said:


> If it is Windows it does have you just have to go to the control panel (Power options) Advanced and tick the box (Hibernate) if not sure how to Google "How to turn on Hibernate" Windows.


According to my personal tech expert, since my PC is an older one, using sleep mode rather than shutting it down will actually extend it's lifespan. Plus, I scheduled updates and virus/malware scans and all that for the wee hours of morning, and the fan stops while in sleep mode, so there isn't the worry about dust getting sucked in all night. Also due to it's age, as far as how the hardware is effected, there's no significant difference between Hibernate and Sleep modes.


----------



## David777 (May 12, 2022)

Always shut down powered off overnight my home computers connected to the Internet while leaving my  gateway and wifi adaptors powered.  Hackers hijacking computers, like how most people are so lazy, they leave their computers powered up, especially at night.


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

I shut it down.


----------



## kburra (May 13, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> According to my personal tech expert, since my PC is an older one, using sleep mode rather than shutting it down will actually extend it's lifespan. Plus, I scheduled updates and virus/malware scans and all that for the wee hours of morning, and the fan stops while in sleep mode, so there isn't the worry about dust getting sucked in all night. Also due to it's age, as far as how the hardware is effected, there's no significant difference between Hibernate and Sleep modes.


Windows provides several power-saving options for when you’re not using your device, helping to make it as efficient as possible. These options are going to be most useful when you’re using a laptop, helping to conserve battery life so it lasts all day long, but also useful to know if you want to do your bit for the environment.
*The differences between the Hibernate and Sleep modes, are what your PC does when it powers down, and when you should use one over the other.

Sleep mode*
Sleep mode is similar to having your TV on standby. When your computer enters Sleep mode all its processes are powered down and actions are stopped, with any open programs, applications and documents stored in your system’s RAM.
The computer technically stays on by using a little bit of power, making sure it's ready to spring back into action at a moments notice - it should take only a couple of seconds for your machine to resume normal function after being asleep.
Sleep mode is great if you’re going to leave your computer for a short amount of time. If you want to be as efficient with your power as possible you can set your machine to go to sleep after a period of inactivity in your power options.

*Hibernation Mode*
Hibernation is fairly similar to sleep mode but with a few important key differences.
When your computer enters Hibernation mode, your open applications and documents are saved to your computer’s hard disk rather than its RAM. This difference allows your computer to effectively turn off completely, which means it won’t be using power at all.
Once you wake it from Hibernation everything will be exactly where you left it, but it will take your computer longer to wake up than from Sleep mode as it will need to retrieve information from the hard disk rather than the RAM. .*There really is a difference.*


----------



## WheatenLover (May 13, 2022)

I usually turn mine off at night. Sometimes I just shut the lid which puts in some kind of mode that requires a password to turn off.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)

Just a reminder...

The One Step Solution To All Computer Problems...


----------



## JustDave (May 13, 2022)

I leave my computer on all the time, except during lightening storms, because a power failure does something to my computer that will require hours long boot up.  My computer does go into one of the modes you are talking about overnight, and I have to use my password to start it up.  But even a normal boot up without a power failure is long enough to make coffee and drink a cup.


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 13, 2022)

I put my shop windows based computer in sleep mode when I quit work in the evening, as I want it well rested when I start it in the morning. Don't want it grouchy as an old bear waking up from hibernation. My ancient Mac Book Pro I just close the lid, and it does what ever it does.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 13, 2022)

As mentioned, I "do my thing" with the www and then shut the computer off.  However, my daughter visited last Christmas and she stares at her phone all day.  Hack, she even sleeps with it.  She has no husband, so maybe the phone is a sort of substitute?  LOL  I hope to die before the day ever comes that I sleep with a phone!


----------



## Chet (May 13, 2022)

My PC and modem are connected to a power strip. In the morning I turn everything on and leave it on all day. When I'm done with the PC during the day, I just walk away and it goes to sleep by itself. At the end of the day I shut everything down including the power strip.


----------

